# Atsauksmes / Ieteikumi / Kritika >  Log me on automatically each visit tas vairs nedarbojas :(

## marts4

varbūt es kko dar nepareizi?

----------


## Delfins

tāpēc ka domeins nomainījās... un sessijas ID neiet caur kūkijiem

----------


## marts4

un bildi aī navar ielikt  ::

----------


## Vinchi

Sakarā ar domain maiņu var gadīties šādās tādas neērtības.

Pamēģini LOGIN un norādi paroli un LOG ME ON AUTOMATICALY. Vajadzētu visam darboties.

LŪDZU ZIŅOJIET JA KAS NEDARBOJAS!!!

----------


## Delfins

loģiski ka nedarbojās... jo sessija ir tikai caur GET... kūkiji nestrādā.. (standartā izdzēšos SESSID no URLa vajadzētu strādāt normāli, bet jums nestrādā.
Visticamāk foruma konfigā nav nomainīts kūkiju domeins.

----------


## marts4

ierakstu savu niku paroli un atķeksēju Log me on automatically each visit  un nākam reiz kad nāku iekša tk un tā nav.

----------


## Delfins

```
Set-Cookie: phpbb3_coee2_u=aaa; expires=Thu, 22-Jan-2009 15:18:01 GMT; path=/; domain=.tevalo.lv; HttpOnly
Set-Cookie: phpbb3_coee2_k=xxxxxxxxx; expires=Thu, 22-Jan-2009 15:18:01 GMT; path=/; domain=.tevalo.lv; HttpOnly
Set-Cookie: phpbb3_coee2_sid=xxxxxxxxxxxx; expires=Thu, 22-Jan-2009 15:18:01 GMT; path=/; domain=.tevalo.lv; HttpOnly
```

 Tas ir tas ko es teicu - nepareiza konfigurācija... variet arī nemēģināt likt to kāsīti - nestrādās  ::

----------


## marts4

bet kādeiz jau strādās ?

----------


## Delfins

Kad samainīs.

----------


## marts4

un kas ir ar bildeem ?

----------

